# In Over My Head In TN!



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all,

So much to read and learn from this forum - thank you! I would like to share my progress, and ask for your advice.

I'm developing land outside of Nashville, TN. 7 very rural acres on a sloping hillside surrounded by mountains, next to a 20k acre game reserve. Development was meant to by my 5-10 year project, but six months in my husband and I split, so I'm scrambling to get the place habitable for full-time use. {Moving to the land and renting my home in town will allow me to make enough income to stay home with my three year old.}

No family in TN, and I've just been here a year - and know no one. Moved from NYC, but was raised in Blue Ridge, VA (I'm 37). So this feels like home, but I have no experience taking on a project like this, especially alone!

No water, sewer or electric when site was purchased. Spent 10K to get a well dug 















3K to knock down trees so electric company could run poles up the mountain.






2K for electricity. Poles are up, wires should be going up next week. Electricity will run the well (haven't installed a hand pump or anything to it). Not worrying about septic for now - will use composting toilet.

Purchased an old airstream in fair condition.













Pulled up flooring - rotted areas need to be replaced. A few leaks. Flat area where airstream sits is an absolute mud pit - with red clay soil.

Drive is 600ft across the side of the mountain with an extremely tricky turn in. Need to add concrete at turn, and some type of inexpensive material to drive.








Land was clear cut 10 years ago.






There are ALOT of fallen tree debris which needs to be chainsawed. I believe mostly scrub pines? Not sure if there's anything at all worth doing with them.








Land gets extremely dense with overgrown brush and ticks just fall off of you - so dense it's unwalkable.

So, money is gone at this point and I need to put in some real effort to get this to and OK point for full time living (which to be honest seems nuts right now!) Would love everyone's advice on how to tackle this, and what might need to be priorities. Airstream rehab is #1 priority, outside of that I'm stumped and stressed! I'm not sure if I should be clearing the land as best I can to mitigate brush and ticks in the spring, or building a deck over mud pit, or placing sod or some other covering in muddy housing spot, or? Or, maybe I'm insane to take this on and airstream living with a three year old up here will not work:-/

Thank you, thank you, thank you for your advice, my new friends.

Stacy


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Hang in there Stacy! Geesh, you've got a lot done. 
Once you have power, you have water, your rockin. 
That mud pit does color things...
I would visit your local gravel pit, and see what they want for a truckload of gravel (ask for something that won't settle in that red clay). That'll cheer you up not staring at a mudpit. 
They can dump in a strip, so your not wheelbarrow'ing it all over. 
Then a platform deck in front of RV could work. My neighbor built a roof over RV, incorporating a platform deck...he doesn't have to worry about leaks in RV, and has a covered area in front of it. 

It may seem daunting at first...just keep the faith and lots of perseverance...

In a few weeks things will green up.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Getting RV plugged in would be my first chore. I wouldn't get to worked up over land clearing...having a solid place to live would be my concern. Get a RV extension cord and make sure they install a RV plug below meter base. 

You have a sizeable lot, which would easily taken care of with a mini excavator. But with limited funds, that is probably not in the cards. Really consider getting a machine down the road...spending several thousand here and there for land clearing adds up.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

As far as the wood goes that you did not know what to do with, if you plan to garden or even for a yard the wood will rot and make great soil amendments later on. I would stack it in piles and wait for it to decompose. You could rent a chipper and chip it up and use it to cover muddy areas. I am currently developing land and no wood is going to waste. 

Gotta head out to work on the land right now but will check back later. I can say one thing for sure if you are doing work yourself it usually takes longer than expected, lol.

You can check our progress out here. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ur-farm-forest-follow-along-here-youtube.html


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

You can do this. You have the land which is the biggest hurdle. Just keep positive and it will happen. I would start with the necessities. A safe driveway in, a dry place to live and water and electric. The rest is just gravy. Here in Texas, we use crushed concrete or limestone as a road base. If you can stabilize your driveway, that is an important step forward. I had mine done and when it was dumped, they chained the dump gate open about 8 inches and then dumped as they drove along. Each load gave me about 150 ft of roadway and there was very little spreading to do when they were done. As much slope as you have on your property, you will fight erosion on your drive until you get it stabilized. Grass helps with this but it requires water and the water is what drives the erosion......never ending battle in a clay/sand soil.

As far as the entrance into your trailer, you don't have to start with a full deck. You can make it easier for not tracking in dirt/mud with just a couple of steps and a landing area about 4' x 4' with a door mat. The big deck can come with time.

A small out building might be in your near future as well. An 8x10 garden shed will give you a place to store your tools and other items you don't want to keep in the trailer.

When I first bought my place in the country, all the DW and I had was a 25' RV and electricity and water. And I only have the weekends there and it is 130 miles from my house. You are lucky. You get to have all week and don't have to travel to get to your piece of heaven.........


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps you could get some free pallets to use as deck until you get a cash flow going. I made hoop shed out of cattle panels for storage shed and used pallets for floor. Paid for it self in 3 months from saved storage rent. Also consider strapping your trailer down for safety.


----------



## ramancini8 (Jul 23, 2014)

From the look of you getting a man to do the work is your best bet. You can dump him later if he doesn't work out.


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks Melli, RV will be plugged in this next week once electrical wires are run. And solid living space is greatest concern. Your reminding me of that has help in prioritizing things. 

Thank you ForestToFarm, I'm in the process of going through your progress - you've done so much! Mulching and amending the soil is defiantly something I want to do, but it seems more of a long term goal at this point. 

Thank you for your positive words, Chuckhole, out building definitely a necessity. I'm also checking into reclaimed asphalt for the drive. 

4x4 deck also a great idea. I think I'll cost that out...

ed/La, free pallets is a great idea!! I'm going to check into that today. And yes, trailer needs to be moved and leveled and strapped down! 

Ramancini8, I know I don't look like I can handle much, but I'm gonna attempt it -- worst case I fail! And perhaps I'll be a little stronger should I figure it out!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

nashvillemama said:


> {Moving to the land and renting my home in town will allow me to make enough income to stay home with my three year old.}
> 
> 
> So, money is gone at this point.....


OK...so you have zero savings at this point, and you income is from renting a house in town. How much of that income is left per month after living expenses ? 

Unless it's several thousand per month, you're in for a real tough road to hoe....a 15-18ton load of gravel will cost you 500 bucks delivered/spread....and you probably need a bunch of them.

Do you have any experience building things, fencing, clearing land, etc ? That kind of thing is bone numbing work even for a couple, much less a single. At a very minimum, you need something over that well pressure tank and lines, or it will freeze and burst.

What type of work have you done in the past ? Do you have some kind of professional training (nurse, accountant, etc) that would allow you to earn a decent living ?


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey there, TnAndy, I have some savings (just not a ton to hire people help) and the prospect of making an increasing amount on my short term rental in town, and potentially there could be money made renting out a spot on the land if I were able to get it in shape and could build a second structure. I was a business manager for a Fortune 500 in NYC, and I'm also a published photographer, so I'm employable - but I left NY and my job so I could live a simpler life with my son. I worked for an architectural firm for three years as well, but have no experience building. 

I'm leaving the well off until the last frost, to give me plenty of time to encase it for next fall/winter. 

I really want to attempt this, and nothing could be more mind numbing than sitting behind a desk for 12 hours a day!


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Just a thought. You said the trailer leaks a bit? You could put in one of those carports and have the trailer under it. It would give you a little extra dry storage area as well. And you could get from the trailer to your vehicle without getting rained on and in the mud. That would help with the baby.

For example this one (see first pic) is only $695. http://store.alansfactoryoutlet.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=12x21-Regular-Carport They vary in price with the size you buy. There are dealers everywhere so you could find one near by.

Get a big enough Carport and you could potentially close part of it in like the second picture I am posting and form a shed area for storage. They closed the entire thing in but you could just do a portion of it. Its not fancy but it would help you get buy a little easier until you can move forward.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Foresttofarm- how I envy Americans...up here that first one is 2k. I would be all over a carport shed like that. I would anchor it like no tomorrow...I have my tarp sheds screwed into long scrap PT 2x12s (skids), then I put heavy stuff on PT skids. 

Stacy - I was an office drone at one time too....and I took to the hills like you, albeit, no kids in tow. This is my thread:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...omesteading-west-coast-canada-bc-scratch.html

I had some farming background as a kid, so it wasn't too daunting to get an mini excavator to clear my land (I rented one, and that hands-on experience motivated me to buy one). Still, I am a nervous nelly about everything. The deal is to celebrate what you've done (a lot!), and take it step by step. I still write to-do lists as things pop in my head (one that is mission critical, and the other nice to have). 

Really like the pallet idea! 

Also, can make a platform deck with those concrete blocks they sell at building stores like Home Depot. They have slots for lumber. I'd get pressure treated lumber for deck (PT). Make it simple, and it is an easy days work. A great way to get your teeth wet building something. 
For example: All PT lumber; 
2 - 2x6 @ 16'
9 - 2x6 @ 6'
13 - 5/4" x 6" @ 16' radius edge deck boards
6 - Concrete Deck blocks - https://www.lowes.com/pd/Concrete-D...ual-7-125-in-x-10-375-in-x-10-375-in/50113084
Guesstimate $225 Deck. Plus, you can tear it down, down the road, and re-purpose the lumber...
Can use screws or nails (would only use screws if you have a driver). 
Basically, you build a ladder frame to support deck boards, with frame sitting on blocks. 
Have 6' cross members spaced 2' apart (16" ideal, but since your close to ground, no worries). Space the deck boards around 1/4" or less apart. The above will get you a 6' wide by 16' long deck, sitting about one foot above ground. That will allow you to de-mud yourself before stepping into trailer (a pet-peeve of mine). Can get some cheap patio furniture to enjoy it. Once you get water going, you can hose it off whenever it gets muddy (dirt falls through cracks). 

Just keep plugging away...best, melli


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I would put some kind of roof over the trailer as soon as possible. If you could afford to, I would make it large enough to give you a covered entrance, This would help with the mud problems too. I would try to get some free pallets for in front of the trailer, as others have mentioned. So if your trailer is say 7' x 24', I would try and build a roof that is at least 12' x 24'. The main reason I would get free pallets to start with, is to make sure you like the way you have things set up before you make things permanent. That is probably the best recommendation that I can give you, is to think things through and try not to make costly mistakes that need to be done over.


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Melli, thank you so much for the info on the platform deck and concrete blocks. Seems very doable and inexpensive. Also, your encouragement has me excited about the project again! I'm pouring over your thread. 

ForestToFarm, these carports look like the way to go for coverage. The leaks are on either side, so I would need the extra length - would need to budget about 1200-1500 for the project. I'm tempted to try to solve the leaking issues on the actual RV to save cost until I have enough cash for multiple projects. It's two windows in the front which are not properly sealed, and a leak in the back, at the roofline. 

Thank you, startupman, free pallets I found - picking them up this week!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Take the negative comments and/or criticisms for what they are worth-motivation.
Most people (men) would have quit by now and relisted the property for sale. The ones who succeed aren't geniuses, they just didn't give up. You are still there and progressing. Good for you.
I won't give you specific helps on your situation; plenty here doing that already. If you don't regret leaving a desk and urban life behind, you will regret not seeing this thru. People have been clearing land and setting up homesteads in the US for hundreds of years, without the aid of youtube, google or forums like this. You have all that, the advice, the stories and the ability to learn from other's mistakes. If you are out of reach of codes, covenants, and HOAs, just go at your pace and get the priorities done first. Everything else will come with time and with time you may figure out how to do it better than if you rushed. I hope you record your progress ie journel, photo/video and use it later to show your kids and others what can be done with determination and not much else.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If you know where you will eventually build a home, you could go ahead and get a septic system installed and set up the camper in a manner that waste could go into the septic. Electric, water and septic hook ups for the camper would be my priorities. Much easier to work on the rest of the projects if you have a comfortable living quarters with lights, heat, running water, toilet & bathing facilities. The idea of a deck outside the camper is good too, will keep from tracking a lot of dirt indoors, plus give you a place to sit out, grill, etc.

Best of luck !


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Take the negative comments and/or criticisms for what they are worth-motivation.


Or perhaps an attempt to inject some realism into the situation.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

No advice here, just encouragement! You are young and strong and look healthy. You have a goal and a plan and a child to push you on. I know you can do this and look forward to following your story! Sisterpine


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

TnAndy said:


> Or perhaps an attempt to inject some realism into the situation.


I've been on these boards long enough, I think, to know if someone is over their head, or are ill-prepared. We've seen them...
Stacy is not *definitely *not one of them. Heck, she will, in good time, have power and a functioning well. That is leaps and bounds ahead of most homesteaders starting from scratch.

Why, all of a sudden, do we get a sexist comment. I wanted to comment on that earlier...I'll admit, initially, I did find it funny, but it is still a sexist comment. There are a lot of solo females homesteaders on these boards who are living the dream. 

BTW - TnAndy - I don't see your previous post or this one as gender specific...your just pointing out an obvious truth. One needs some income to keep the party going and a lot of elbow grease. 
I can't speak for GTX63, but perhaps he was just commenting on the sexist comment. And I agree with the gist of his comment, that homesteading has been done for hundreds of years, without the Internet...lol

Stacy - a muddy spring where everything looks like crap, and a leaky RV can put anyone's spirits in a pit. I've been there...except my RV decided to leak in the middle of winter where there are no dry days (skylight). A tube of window/door sealant and a caulk gun can easily fix that (I notice on Airstream sites they recommend Silkaflex - http://www.airforums.com/forums/f456/sealants-summary-116214.html ). I never had much luck with that stuff but I don't have an aluminum shell RV. I suspect that stuff will sick better to aluminum than my EPDM rubber RV roof. 

Doesn't feel good to have one's home leak, especially in a RV. Then, you step outside, and your staring a mudpit. I had that too...I was thinking oh my....what the bleep have I got myself into...lol. I had two acres of slash lying around (a wasteland). Looked worse than a clearcut (it made your place look like Shangri-la). Took me four years to turn it into an Oasis on a shoestring budget. I only posted the 'good' pics on my thread, but there was a time I had doubts. But there was no way I was going toss it away and run to a trailer park or something similar (i.e. a small lot). 

I would consider putting the landscaping bit on hold, or just doing stuff by hand around your RV until services are in. Once your serviced and settled, then you can see about getting a house and landscaping. 

To me, there is nothing better than doing **** by yourself. The reward is staring over your kingdom, and knowing you made it happen. I still get anxious that I'm not moving fast enough, and my house build is languishing, etc. But on a sunny day, when they come, I am gobsmacked at how lucky I am to live in my own private park. 

Are you able to get cable/fiber optic up where you are? If you can afford it, having net access at night is always helpful...can research your next plan of attack. I had my cell phone hooked up to computer, but up here, the data rates limited my surfing.

Lastly, your not over your head...imho, should ask a mod to change your title ('Nashvillemama in the hills of Tennessee').


----------



## R-Farm (Aug 18, 2016)

Mud pit not good (I have one too!), clay soil is true gift. With those pines and lots of red clay, a cordwood cabin with a rubble trench foundation and an earthen clay floor can be built for around $20 a square foot. Add a small wood stove and you are in business. I am 3 years into a strawbale/cob home - moved in after 6 months of construction and have been finishing it section by section at my own pace. Once you can get it dried in - living and working on the home becomes less stressful and more of a creative process. 
A couple loads of free wood chips from a tree cutting company can at least put a pretty face on the mud until you are ready to address it permanently. Wood chips will breakdown after about 6-8 months, but it does look much better and can be obtained for free in many cases. Once you get a relationship with a company they will drop off chips all of the time when in your general area. 
Do not give up it is always toughest at the start.


----------



## meiere (Dec 17, 2014)

Have you considered selling the airstream and using that money for other housing options? Up here (MN) old air streams go for stupid money. You could buy a much newer unit that is larger. Or possibly get a used mobile home. Is your long term goal to building a house or are you content with the trailer? Another option would be to make a skid road over the soft area to make traversing it easier, this would also give you a use for the brush you are clearing off of the land.


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Stacy,

Looks like you are well on your way to getting stable, it's very easy to feel overwhelmed when starting out. You can do this. 

I think you're right about focusing on your housing. Getting shelter a safe dry place to sleep and prepare food would be my first priority also. Setting up a perimeter or a way to limit the amount of mud that gets drug into the house might be a close second. A deck as was mentioned. If just for a spell you could dig up some of the more stable pallets to slap down. At the very least it would give you a place to get your boots off.

Once you have power, water and shelter, that covers most of the basics. Looks like you already have the first three in motion! Which is awesome. Garden space would be the very next thing I'd do, just to get things going as early as possible. The original homesteaders used to put in the garden before even starting their cabin, but having a place to get out of the elements can make life a lot more bearable.

Good luck and I look forward to hearing about your adventures!

-Paul


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations on getting out of the rat race. Being a bit overwhelmed once in a while is normal. You can see what you want your home to be but there are so many things that need to be done that you get discouraged. You need to prioritize the projects and tackle two or three at a time. When you get up in the morning you can pick which project you want to work on that day and that keeps you from getting bored. 

You are well on your way. Getting electricity and water are essential and you have almost got that accomplished. 

The following are inexpensive fixes for your camper problems.

First I would get the camper habitable. First stop the leaks. Someone suggested caulking around the leaking windows and the seam in the back. I second that as the best way to seal it up. Use clear caulk and only apply it when the leaking areas are dry so it adheres well. 

The floor can be replaced with the correct thickness plywood to match the good flooring you don't rip out. Sturdifloor underlayment is best if the right thickness. Just make sure there is sufficient support. Cover with vinyl, either self stick squares or roll. 

You have to put up skirting around the bottom so the wind can't blow under the trailer. Then, in the fall, put hay bales around the outside of the skirting for insulation. The floors may still be cold in the winter but hopefully the plumbing won't freeze. Does the trailer have a shower, hot water? If not you can rig one with a large galvanized tub, a shower curtain, and a propane on demand water heater like the Ecotemp. Alternatively, join the closest health club or YWCA just so you can use the shower.

Don't spend big bucks for a fancy composting toilet. Ask around for a sawmill and find out if they will let you have free sawdust. Do your business in a pail with a toilet seat on top and then add some sawdust. Empty as needed. You could build an outhouse. It gets a bit nippy at -20 but you can do it. (Ask me how I know)

A deck is pricey. Level the ground, put down free pallets in front of the door, fill in gaps between the boards with boards salvaged from other pallets, and cover with cheap indoor/outdoor carpet. You can clean the carpet with a garden hose when it gets muddy. 

If you have never rented out a house or apartment please get a property management company to handle that. They will get good tenants that take care of the property. Some will do cleaning and/or basic maintenance. They usually charge about 10% of the rent for those services. A bad tenant can do thousands of dollars worth of damage and cost more thousands to get them out. You can easily wind up with a net loss for the year. 

As you fix up your property you can come here for advice. I have always found good suggestions here.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TnAndy said:


> Or perhaps an attempt to inject some realism into the situation.


My previous comments weren't meant for anyone but the OP, however a little perspective might be a help here regarding "realism".

There are problems and there are realities.

Problems can be fixed; realities are fixed.
IE I'm overweight and eat too many sweets, that's a problem.
I'm diagnosed with congestive heart failure, that's a reality.
My basement floods when it rains, that's a problem.
Water always flows downhill, that's a reality.

The OP has no clock, no deadline; her timetable is determined by her and her alone. She isn't hurting anyone and isn't risking much by continuing to push herself to new levels. If she were in Alaska she might have her own tv show.
It is a reality that she is a single woman and she owns the land.
Everything that nashvillemama is struggling with is just a problem to be solved and only tempered by her willingness to succeed.
Seems to me the risk is light and the reward is heavy. :thumb:


----------



## rockgrove (Jan 31, 2017)

much good advice, as you know its going to be tough, don't expect too much from your self, it takes time a LOT OF TIME, just rember there will be ups and more downs, but I realy think you can do it, we are praying for you. good luck and just stay with it, it will happen
PS you are very pretty


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

No advice here, only admiration for what you are doing. Well, a little advice - I second the idea of a prefab carport over the trailer. Besides helping with the leaking issue, it will help keep the trailer cooler in summer, plus give you some storage. 

I had a prefab 20 x 24' carport and enclosed 6' of one end. The cost back then was $595.00 plus about $250.00 to enclose the end. A 20 x 24' would give you a lot of protection and storage space.


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

Stacy...you are crazy to attempt what you have in mind with a 3 year old. I&#8217;m all for living a simpler life and getting back to nature and all that, but not with a small child in tow. If you had the resources, it would be a different story, but not when you are broke&#8230;you are basically borderline homeless as it stands right now. I don&#8217;t want to put you down, but you also have to be realistic and not let your lala land dreams ruin your life (I&#8217;m talking from experience). Rethink your situation and take it one step at a time. YOU NEED A HOUSE/CABIN (with land if that&#8217;s what you want)&#8230;forget about a run down trailer on raw land! I had a 28x12 storage shed made into a cabin on raw land (9 acres) and I gave that up after one year&#8230;I bought a house on 4 acres in the end&#8230;still a homestead but with comforts adequate for a human being (especially a child). I still fulfilled my dream, but I had to be more realistic on how to go about it. Anyway, good luck to you and your child!
P.S your title "over my head" is spot on


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

TnAndy, I do not see your comment as sexist at all. It applies equally well to both sexes, gays , lesbians or transgenders for that matter. Its not about gender. There are plenty of men and women that are not cut out for hard work. There are plenty of men and women that are cut out for hard work. You have a right to an opinion like everyone else and if your opinion is she is over her head then that's all good and adds balance to the equation. 

Some people read things into a comment that may or may not be there. I doubt most see your comment as sexist. Just my two cents worth. Just because a person happens to be female and just because you give an opinion on that person, in a thread that was started for the sole purpose of getting members opinions, does not make that comment a sexist one.


----------



## blue02 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi. There is no reason you NEED a house or cabin and no reason to call you CRAZY. Ive been in my RV for two years now and we turned a 12x32 prebuilt shed into an amazing house for our neighbor. She, a single female, started with raw land here in the everglades and is now living her lifes dream happily! While it will be difficult doing it on your own and with a small child, there is no reason to give up. Maybe you can find some honest hard working people to help you. You are making progress and if you prioritize things properly, you will continue to make progress. Just take a break and relax for a little bit and regroup.

Water, electric, septic, and rv repairs/comforts would be my top priorities. Looks like your half way their on that list! Check out Eternabond roof tape and Dicor self leveling lap sealant for the roof and Butyl Putty Tape for the windows (all available on Amazon). I did my roof and windows two years ago and havent had a single problem since.

Keep us posted and keep up the good work!


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Guinea fowl eat a lot of ticks if you can pick some up for cheap.


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

OK, wait a second... First off, I'm not broke. I think some misinterpreted my unwillingness to pay for labor. I've put 30K into the land his year, and it makes no sense to continue to dump money when what I have now is time, but not a lot of excess cash on hand. I own a home in Nashville, and I'm choosing to rent it so I can stay home with my son (which gives me enough time to work on projects on the land). If living on the land becomes too difficult, then I move back into my home and get a job, it's not a life-threatening situation. It's a choice to forgo some conveniences for my freedom. And an opportunity to try to learn a thing or two. 

This week, with everyone's advice: 

I've sealed the airstream with a silicone adhesive, and I've order the lumber for the platform deck (using melli's very kind suggestion for materials), I have an architect friend drafting basic plans for it, and I'll begin screwing it together this next week. I've also picked up a few bags of quikrete for the turn-in/culvert. 

My inquiry to this board was because I'm in a bad situation - it's because I have a big project I'm choosing to take on, and know y'all know your ----. 

I've lived in Kenya, India and Japan. Farming in Kenya for seven months, peeing in a hole in a ditch. I'm looking forward to taking this on...


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Correction was *NOT* because I'm in a bad situation!


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm also curious to know what exactly people are worried about when they say I shouldn't take this on - plenty of people travel cross-country with their children in an RV and do fine. I would think having a permanent spot would be easier than that? And the elements I'm fighting are fairly mild... moderate climate, easy access to town, etc.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of your progress as you move forward. 
I like pics (if you've noticed on my thread)!
Well, your more robust than me..I hate camping or roughing it (well, I can do a night or two if I must...lol). Plus, I've never peed in a hole in ditch...
Not crossing that line...oh, I was on a train in India long ago, and I did my business through a hole in floor of train...could see the train-tracks whipping by...the no toilet paper deal they have there was unsettling. Just a water tap near hole. I recall it was poor etiquette to shake with the 'business' hand (right or left I forget). I also recall I failed to follow that rule on a number of occasions...my learned partner had to remind me on a number of occasions...lol
Best


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

The internet forums are full of know it all geniuses. I think most mean well. Try to enjoy the good replies and ignore the bad ones. You have a few months before it gets miserably hot. Good luck.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, all any of us have to go by is what any poster puts out there. 

So let's review:

1. Starting off with a post "In over my head !"
2. Husband left, and have a 3yr child
3. No family here
4. Photos show a pretty rough place (which I totally get, mine was worse)
5. Bought an old Airstream with rotten floor and leaky roof
6. "money is gone at this point"

Then ask the forum for advice.

OK...BASED ON THE ABOVE, my first instinct is NOT to cheer lead you onward further into a hole, but to scream "RUN....SAVE YOURSELF !!"...but I didn't....I attempted to rationally seek further information, and throw in some reality on effort/money required to pull this off. It wasn't sexist, gender based or any other thing....with the exception I will add now that a two mule team pulls the wagon a whole lot better than a single mule....jack or jenny...  

I asked:

1. How much disposable income will you have from the rent of your other place...because that is a huge issue if it's very small $$ amount....given your "money is gone", and things like gravel are 500/load....you can see why. 

2. I attempted to assess your level of skill and experience....which has finally come more to light only in the last post or so

3. I attempted to assess your ability to earn the income you'll clearly need going forward with your project.

ALL of my points were reality based. Encouragement is great....but encouraging someone to climb Mt Everest in short sleeves with no oxygen in mid winter ISN'T helping them....it is just silly. So is encouragement based on the above knowledge (1-6), in my opinion....for what it's worth.

And when I give advice, it is only based on my own experience of the 35 years it has taken THIS half of a double mule team to take on a completely raw hunk of timbered mountain side....and by that, I mean no roads/utilities/cleared area or much in the way of level ground...... and turn it into a productive, reasonably self sustaining homestead. 

Heck, if I'd known how much blood/sweat/tears/body parts/money I'd pour into this place over 3 decades, I MIGHT HAVE RUN OFF DOWN THE ROAD MYSELF in the mid 80's....ahahahaaa. In retrospect, I'm glad I didn't....I certainly hope that turns out to be the case for you as well, but I will never give you false hope....only real sound solutions to real problems. That's just the kind of guy I am.

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Stacy,

I can't believe I just ready this entire thread. I think because I'm in the same position as you (minus the child) and it is very scary, daunting and sometimes you just want a little encouragement when you question your decisions.

Here's what I heard you say.

1) You have created a reliable source of income for you and your family.
2) You own a substantial amount of land so you have the ability to feed your family.
3) You have a roof over your head (it may leak a bit but many do in the City as well).
4) As long as you pay the property taxes you will never be evicted or homeless. 

I say congratulation! Not many people have accomplished what you have. Yes, when you look at the entire picture it may seem overwhelming but really you only need an acre right now. Just add a little bit more to your list as you finish the others.

For those that say RUN AWAY...run away to what? I'm assuming you live by a small community. Lets say you decide to go get a job and work 40 hours a week. Small town pay is very low. You'll probably make $10 an hour. After Uncle Sam takes his share, you will probably net $8. That would be $320 a week. Daycare is 170 a week, you will also need to pay for the gas to get to work, work uniforms, and lunches. Since you'll be working full time and have rental income you will more than likely lose any government health care and you will need to pay for all of this with $150 a week while someone else raises your child.

Maybe when they say run away they really mean go back to NYC. There you could make it very comfortable...but someone else will still be raising your child. I bet the ones that say run away don't live in NYC.

OK..in all seriousness, some advice if you are finding your situation intolerable. It sounds like the rental house is paid for. You could sell it and use the funds to 1) build a small house on your land and 2) live on the proceeds until your son starts school at which time you can go back to work. You will lose the income so going back to work would be necessary when the funds ran out but you would have a roof over your head today. The others do have a point...unless you are planning on converting a shed to a house you will need to borrow the funds for a house and that will be very hard without a job therefore you will be living in the trailer for at least the next two years. 

I wish you the best... and don't give up...you've accomplished more then 90% of Americans, your house just might be on the tiny side.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Hang in there Mamma, you will do just fine. Wish we were closer as we are about 2 hours from Nashville. Would be glad to help out.


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

OK...so I want to be clear...what you are doing is fine, my problem is you having a 3 year old child in tow while trying to start a homestead from scratch. I am more concerned for the 3 year old...but anyway, speaking from experience...it will be cheaper if you buy an already established homestead...with a house on it....and productive land. For you to make that wooded hillside into productive land will be next to impossible, and if anyone else tells you different, than I have some land I'd like to sell! All I can tell you is to do a little math and add all the money you are investing into trying to homestead raw land, than talk with me afterwards. Like I said, been there done that. It's a LOT CHEAPER to buy yourself an established homestead or farm. Talk to me after you try to bring a wooded lot to pasture lot...been there done that...your pasture lot will always try to revert to a wooded lot unless you remove all the roots...talk to me how much it costs to remove the roots...been there done that. Anyone else here congratulating you may mean well, but they haven't try to do that. Please, sell your lot (with the trailer), add a little more and go buy an older farm or homestead...you will thank me later


----------



## bertneru (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh...and I forgot...you can't have any pasture on the side of that hill anyway, so you will always have a broken down trailer in the middle of the woods...nice scenery, but that is all...it will never be a homestead in the true meaning of the word. Do not misunderstand me, I'm not trying to put you down even though I sound a little harsh...I don't want you to eventually fail and waist your time and money. I do however hope you can accomplish your dream of having a beautiful homestead so that you have something to leave to your little girl. 
With love and logic, a fellow homesteader


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Some respondents fear you are a precious princess that needs her double mocha latte with sprinkles every morning and a Nieman Marcus within spitting distance. It doesn't appear that way to me. I suggest you keep on course.

I don't know where someone got the idea that you wanted to raise critters and crops. Your land may not be the best for that but if you really wanted to you could make it work.

Around here the ticks are really bad for about a month. Then they mostly go away. I keep the grass cut short and don't go in the woods when they are bad. The patent just ran out on Frontline so you can get generic for a lot less. This will keep ticks off the dog so it doesn't bring them in the house.

Don't worry about the downed trees in your woods. You have other priorities than clearing out your woods so they are like a park.

A journey starts with a single step.


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all, 

Sorry my first post wasn't clear and thank you again for your help. 

To give more clarity to my situation: I am a single mama, but I was actually supporting my son's father before, so no loss there. And, the plan is to build on the land. I was working with some Amish folk on a prefab building, but they backed out of our agreement after being questioned about licensing by the local electric company. So, I purchased the airstream for 7K under value to renovate and sell next season, while I upgrade the land and get some money put back for next steps. 

My vision for the land is multiple dwellings for short term rentals or events. It's extremely private, and easily accessible to Nashville. There's a bluegrass music school nearby which I've spoke to about having retreats out here. It would also be a great retreat for recording artists or writers. I'd also love to have a place where the local elementary school could come to learn about beekeeping, gardening, etc. I see the land turning into a community space. 

I am in over my head because I've done none of this before -- and I'm trying to be smart to save cost because alternative is to return to work, stretch out this project over 10 years, and to hire someone to care for my son during the day. 

Thanks again for your guidance - I'll check in with progress soon!


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Wrt the comment about the broken down trailer - you won't find an airstream or trailer over 10years old that doesn't leak. Leaks cause floor rot. The good thing about airstreams is their shell is pretty resistant, so they can be renovated. 

People live in basic and rustic conditions all over the world and have very rich lives. I imagine there might be many people who would appreciate owning their own land, having just a tin can overhead, and the opportunity to show their son what they're made of...


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks, Nimrod. I was wanting to clear, because of the ticks. There is very little useable space in the summer due to vine overgrowth up and around the large stacks of felled trees. I brush hogged about an acre of it last summer, which helped, but I'm hoping to clear before it's out of control. They seemed to hang around for about six months last year!


----------



## nashvillemama (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's a look at the finances, since many have asked about that situation - House in town is rented through Airbnb - at 300/nt. Mostly on weekends, and has averages 5K a month. Gives me about 2500/month leftover for personal expenses. Have 20K in bank to tinker away with over the next year for land/housing upgrades.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

nashvillemama, the thing that you have to keep in mind when you get feed back from others that is negative, is that it is because of every bodies view point on life is so much different. As a matter of fact, if you asked each person that has responded to you about what they thought would be a perfect homestead, you would have many many different results. Some thing having a home on small acreage, and both spouses working in town, with a few chickens running around, is the perfect homestead. Others will think, if they are not producing every possible product on their place, then it truly isn't a homestead. There will also be more thoughts from others that would be some where in between these. To tell you the truth, many times others become negative, is because they see someone willing to try something that they wish they had the guts to try. They repeat the negative thoughts to you that have been going through their own heads that has kept them doing the things they are still doing the same way, day in, and day out. No, I am not saying not to think things through, but just to be careful with the decisions you are making. Trust me, I think daily about what should really be a "normal" life for me, and what I consider to be normal, just because it is what society expects.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

thestartupman said:


> Trust me, I think daily about what should really be a "normal" life for me, and what I consider to be normal, just because it is what society expects.


That's exactly where my head is at this time starupman. I live a "normal" life with a corporate job that has me working long hours and missing out on a lot of family time because I work 12 hour days every other weekend. My wife and I are cutting expenses, dumping "stuff", and looking for a way to get a place and get out of the corporate rut. We will definitely be in over our heads because it is something we have never done before. It isn't the "normal" that everyone expects us to strive for, but it is the "normal" that we want.


----------



## Tomjracer (Jan 30, 2015)

Looking forward to see what you make happen with the property this year. The Airstream can be a great investment as they big high dollar when freshened up.


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Greetings from a fellow middle Tennessean also formerly from NY. Looking foward to seeing your progress!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

What is your goal?....Self Sustaining Homestead or ........Place in the woods.
Need to try to come up with a plan.

Sounds like ....Gravel
Gravel driveway, gravel pad, gravel parking...

Our "Place" started out in 1989 with:
1) Gravel driveway to get to the land, place to park

2) 16ft Shasta Travel trailer...(covenant on land said "No Mobil homes" didn't say anything about travel trailers.)
Carried water, 
Used a Humanure sawdust toilet (still use it sometimes)

3) Electric to do work and have light and heat.......

4) Shed...long story....but was the start of "building stuff"
Has grown to include 2 lean-to's....toilet room, porch w/shower.

That gave us a start to start adding things.....

Id you don't have a plan....and you start with a temporary something or other, ...that becomes permanent.....and needs to be moved or taken down, as it's in the way.

I planted 300 trees because everyone back in 1990 bought their "Place" planed tree.
Pines, crabapple, dogwood...wild life mix....
1/2 died weather, deer, rabbits, mice....etc.
Many of the survivors need to cut down of dozed over as they were in the way of the cabin.

Good luck.....


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Greetings Nash, the goal is not to eat the whole animal at once - ya tend to get sick. Establish your goals,then select the parts of the "animal" that are the choice pieces. Make a sit of the order you will eat the critter and follow it. Eventually, it will get done. I figure our land work list will be there for my son after I die. At least I have the prep work and organizing complete.

You may wish to reevaluate the goals every 6 months to a year as the input may change. Be patient.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

FireMaker said:


> Greetings Nash, the goal is not to eat the whole animal at once - ya tend to get sick. Establish your goals,then select the parts of the "animal" that are the choice pieces. Make a sit of the order you will eat the critter and follow it. Eventually, it will get done. I figure our land work list will be there for my son after I die. At least I have the prep work and organizing complete.
> 
> You may wish to reevaluate the goals every 6 months to a year as the input may change. Be patient.


A good analogy Firemaker!

While everyone is dispensing advice, I might as well too...lol
God knows I give a lot, and I've received a lot with respect to homesteading. What I've found, for the most part, is the recipient never takes a neighbors advice. Perhaps I am not a good salesperson. What invariably happens is the new kid on the block does what they know best. And the rest of us smile as we walk by...lol

Then we out of earshot, we mumble how they should have done it. 

Nonetheless, here goes...Landscaping: to often I see folks nitpick at it, hiring a person for a specific job. In the end, they've spent 10x more than if they took care of it in one sweep. By Landscaping, I mean the general scaping/clearing of property. Decide where the house and outbuildings will go and level it, with lots of room to spare. If you want a perimeter trail get it done at the same time. Same for driveway improvements. You will take a large hit in pocketbook, but it will generally be last big hit you take. Or, if you are able, buy a used mini excavator and do it yourself...you'll be able to sell the machine at the end and recover most of your money. I like the latter, only because I didn't want to feel rushed. I evaluate my 'plan' when I wake up in morning...then I fire up machine and do it. Plus, one always thinks of something when the excavator is on trailer driving away. 

I need focus, so I avoid starting a multitude of projects at the same time, especially the bigger ones. For instance, I needed power, well and septic, preferably done at same time...too much. So, I focused on power first as I need power for my tools and RV. I built an electrical shed...and that is all I did. I didn't think about anything else than finishing shed. Plus, it is my belief when you focus on something, you do a good job. Too often I see homesteads with a hodge podge of half completed sheds and whatnot. If you can live with it, great! I cannot...lol
Once shed was done, I could think about running power to a temp RV kiosk. I did that, and nothing else. Then I focused on septic. 
As they say, 'your mileage may vary' and you may like to do it another way...so be it. 

I am currently waiting for winter to leave so I can build my home. Last big project. I don't know how I did it, but I've made it pretty far...My place is habitable, and comfortably so...although, RV living is not for me. I am grateful for my own ignorance or ridiculous optimism. And I always thought I was a pessimist. That is, it took way longer than I envisioned. But in most respects, it is turning out better than I thought. The Building Inspector visits me and is amazed (he has seen it almost since day 1). I am rather nonplussed since I am always thinking about what I need to do next and the challenges it poses. There is no one size fits all Homesteading manual. 

Nashvillemama - the above is a general view, and not directed wholly at you. I think your well on your way. Once you have power and water, your cruising. Don't let the mudpit get you down. I stared at one for three years...lol. Hmm, will grass seed take hold down there in the muddy areas? A green outlook always looks nice. But only plant grass seed on level ground, one a lawn tractor can motor over...pushing a lawnmower sucks.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

OP - I'm sending you a private message. Please check it out. And best of luck in your adventure! 

LuLu


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Also, either sign up with chipdrop.com or purchase a wood chipper. Wood chips are awesome for gardening and should work well for that mud hole.

LuLu


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

From what I can tell, nashvillemama does have a backup plan - if things don't work out or she finds out that country living isn't for her, she can simply go back to civilization, move back into HER house, and get a job.

I'm thinking trying to get a homestead up and running with a 3 year old in tow isn't going to be easy - but hey, if she has the determination, she can do it. 

As has been said, she ISN'T in dire straights with no money, no house to move back to, and living in a leaky trailer out in the country. She has monthly income and she has lots of grit and determination.

I know fixing a leaky roof can be very tricky - so if the caulking doesn't work, I would suggest a heavy duty tarp strapped down so it doesn't blow and fray would certainly prevent water from getting in.

As has been said for the "mud pit" a large spread of wood chips would certainly help with that for now.

Focus on your NEEDS - not your wants. Once your needs are met, then you can look at your "wish list".

Good luck and let us know how things go - keep us updated.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TnAndy said:


> OK...so you have zero savings at this point, and you income is from renting a house in town. How much of that income is left per month after living expenses ?
> 
> Unless it's several thousand per month, you're in for a real tough road to hoe....a 15-18ton load of gravel will cost you 500 bucks delivered/spread....and you probably need a bunch of them.
> 
> ...


 Have to agree. It takes both me and my wife as far as Income. In your situation we would have to live on the property.

It takes both our knowledge building and figuring out problems.

You need help as far as knowledge and physical help with the heavy stuff.

Truth I don't know what else to tell you in your situation other than sit down think about what you can do.

big rockpile


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

oldtruckbbq, I was in the same place you are now about 6 years ago. I finally made the big step and moved half way across the US. We bought 80 acres here in with an older home. Yes, things changed a lot. Things are still changing, and they will continue to change. I don't regret the change, very much. Our kids are still on the west coast, and that is about the only thing about the change that causes me grief. All I can do is take one step at a time. For me, there is no way to go back, I have to keep moving forward. Good luck to you.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

Nashvillemama,
Just keep your chin up and nose going forward. Oh.......and Youtube. Improvements can be made and there are thousands of people who have already helped you out.......you just have to find the video........and some are pretty entertaining.

You mentioned having events/retreats on your land. I would caution you to research this before spending any time or money on this endeavor. Every locale, county, state is different. Any time someone pays you for anything, you assume an obligation and if it is on your property, then it is even worse in the form of insurance, licenses, fees and permits. Find out if it is worth your effort and what you really want.

Based on your photos, you are young so you got that going for you. As time goes on, the body is not as willing. The wife reminds me of that when I complain. Enjoy life and your work.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow! $30k invested, $20k in the bank, $2500/month rental income, no timeclock to worry about, and the skills to easily find enough supplemental and/or regular work when/if necessary.

Good on you NashvilleMama! Live the dream!

I'm slowly saving while slaving... if I play my cards right, I'll have a few acres in the mountains (VA or WA), fiber interwebs, and keep working from home >50% of the time. It should only be another 3-5 years until I'm living rent/mortgage/debt free. I'm hoping to start with a garage, but a shed or a trailer will work just fine!

Can't wait to see how things turn out for you!

-NTY


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I do not see a problem with you starting this journey with a three year old. You could be like many other single mothers and live off the state while working a low wage job and paying out the nose for child care. Sometimes I wish I had done something similar. Instead I bought a $300K home on 39 acres that needs a lot of work. I need to w work 55-60 hours a week to pay the bills and have a little left over to invest in the land. I would love to spend those hours working my land with my wife and kids. With your house rented through AirBnB you are not locked into a lease so you c a n move back in with short notice. Seems like a great plan. Have fun, enjoy your son and learn while you do it. Your son is going to learn a lot of great lessons that will help him throughout his life.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations!
Make a priority list.
You got 3 main things accomplished,water, electric,housing.
Friend of mine added roof over his travel trailer. Helps in winter with snow,he also added guttering,rain barrels.
Chickens help with ticks,, they will need house.


----------



## pilgrim2 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Stacy,
I am of the opinion that you are Not in over your head at all; but, in fact, you are exactly where you want to be! I further believe you will do fine in your project. You maybe just need to get the priorities in the proper order, and may be having trouble rating these priorities, having not been in this situation before. If you think things out in different scenarios, I,m sure you will see the pros and cons of doing things in a certain order.
When you think you can do it and set your mind to do it, and do it well, you have won 90% of the battle!! The other 10% will just fall into place!
Good luck!


----------



## Oldhat (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm in middle TN myself but south of town by 20 miles or so. Welcome to the area. 

We gave up our Brentwood lifestyle and our McMansion to move out "to the sticks". Wife and I were both raised by hippie "back to the country" types and decided that it was time to check out of the rat race and get back to where we came from. I owned a manufacturing company and sold it. She was and still is a Director over several hospitals. She brings home the bacon and I cook it...I'm also the head mule around here, which is a 24/7 job. 

You mentioned "bluegrass"....been flat picking fiddle tunes and most grass varieties for 30+ years - I still pick daily. 

Oh, and about those trees you had cleared....a decent Echo chainsaw is only $300-$500 and is worth it's weight in gold. Those tree tops you have laying around from the cut....if any are cedar then cut off the limbs on anything that is over 3" and use them as posts or rails. We have a lot of cedar in the area and it's great for fence posts and rails. 

Your thicket: A goat can be leashed to a heavy tire or staked and will do wonders on a thicket.

If you have not already, then get you a shotgun or bow and learn to shoot. I know you are in a neighboring county, but here in my county I can kill a deer per day during deer season (4 months long)and since i own the property I don't have to buy a tag or license. Cheap meat!

Good luck.


----------



## Scratchmade (May 21, 2016)

There are tons of replies to this already, so I can't add much, but I do want to say that I admire you and believe you are doing the right thing, and that you will figure all this out as you go. But probably not before... ha!  My husband and I are doing something similar in WNC with two kids, and I've learned to only tackle the next, one thing. Otherwise, I get overwhelmed with all we need to do. I figured out that we're not pros at planning, but we are great at figuring out what to do next and getting it done - as budget allows, of course. And it seems to work! 

It already sounds like your first priority (full-time living) is the correct one. I agree with others who say electric, water and septic hook ups, along with making sure your camper is sealed and secure, are the basic first steps. Scraping & gravel is probably the cheapest way to take care of your drive, because building something requires tools and materials, which requires storage, etc. If you can drive on your road, I'd take care of the area around your trailer with a load of gravel and maybe some grass seed (spring is a good time to get it going) just for comfort and piece of mind with a little one.

I agree with another comment that an outbuilding may be your next step after that. You are going to want/need storage.

About your land... nature will take care of a lot of this over time, but an additional idea is to talk to your local VFD. Sometimes they are itching to do control burns for training exercises. It's totally free to you, plus it takes care of underbrush and ticks at the same time. They've taken down a lot of trees for us in the process also. (But they usually won't remove live trees without your permission.) You'll still have some cleanup to do, but it really helps the land and will save you some serious work.

Anyway, I wish you the best! It's not the most skillful or the brightest that succeed at this; it's the ones that don't give up.
Tonya


----------



## newlife0323 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just read your posts I give you lots of credit. I have been researching my move for the last several years. I have also been prepping for the move. I have acquired just about all the equipment and stuff I will need (probably to much). I have also been educating myself on the things I want to do like chickens, gardening, pigs and so on. I homesteaded as a kid so I have some experience not a lot. I found a lot of very good info on you tube but be careful some is crap. One of the things I did see that my be an idea for you was a homesteader that was raising pigs, he used them as brush hogs. He fenced off areas he wanted to turn into garden plots. He then got some barb wire and fenced in areas and just let the pigs free range. He posted the progress of his idea and the pigs ate every scrap of vegetation. He then went back and cut the trees and bigger stuff to clear the area. He also noted several pluses most importantly the soil was fertilized by the pigs as they cleared the land. The other was he had a freezer full of pork and pork to sell or barter with at the end of the year. The Idea of the carport, I can turn my hand at just about any task carpentry, pluming, electrical and so on. I plan on buying a carport and turning it into a cabin. The prefab ones I was looking at had metal frames and metal roofs and are good and strong. To bad you don't have a small saw mill all those trees already feld and seasoned you have a wealth of resources. If you did you could use the wood to turn a carport into a cabin or just use the lumber for other projects. I am planning on getting one for my homestead. Harbor freight is a great store and they have one for $1999 which I you tubed and it seems to be worth it if you have the time. Well this is long enough so hope I helped in some way and good luck. Tom


----------

